# CZ 75 Compact



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ordered from Cheaper Than Dirt on Friday 07/25 @ 1:38pm, was processed @ CTD 07/25 2:23pm and at my LGS on Wednesday 7/30 @ 11:11am, cannot do much better than that, IMO.

It's the model with the safety, not the decocker (D), can be shot with DA 1st shot by manually lowering the hammer (I don't see me doing that, though). Nice black & gold lockable padded hard case, cleaning brush and rod, manual & paperwork, test target, tested 04/30/14. 2 14 round magazines.

$441.77 with free shipping:

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t529/tsull11/021_zps85793f58.jpg

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t529/tsull11/024_zpsd26adce7.jpg

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t529/tsull11/028_zps669c08b9.jpg

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t529/tsull11/027_zpsd4ef9779.jpg

http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t529/tsull11/031_zpsddf5be29.jpg

9mm, all metal, the right size for me to shoot & carry, hi-cap - what's not to like?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Great feeling gun! Congrats!!


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I do a manual decock all the time for action shooting matches. I don't think I would be comfortable doing that in my house.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I looked at one of those at the time I purchased my CZ Rami. They have similar features. I think you'll be well pleased with your new gun. Congratulations!


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks men and I know I'm just telling you what you already know, which is this gun just feels SO good in the hand. I have smaller hands and don't like the lower portion of the grip sitting too low below my pinky finger. 'No gap' is better (for me) than 'some gap'. After much trial and error, I've discovered (this gun stuff is always a work in progress) that if the gun fits my hand, i'll like it better and I'll shoot it better. Currently have the following that fit 'my' requirements: HK P7M8, Walther P5 & P5 Compact, Springfield EMP, Sig P6, Glock 23 & 30 (fit, but to a lesser degree) and now the CZ 75 Compact. Love the single-stack 9mm, but the grip on the CZ is just outstanding.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks about the same size as my little Beretta 84... Might have to add to the stable soon.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

It's a little larger than the 84, but very nice.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Took the CZ 75 Compact to the range, but 1st I field stripped, cleaned & lubed the piece. Initial thoughts on the field strip & reassembly: a piece of cake except for the slide stop release lever. A bear to remove and reinsert, hoping this will change as time & shooting sessions increase. Loaded the 14 rounders to capacity and let them sit, fully loaded, for the night. Was a little difficult getting all 14 rounds in to the mags @ 1st but subsequent loading of the mags went w/o issues. Mags are full metal, no base plate and go into and are ejected from the gun with ease. Gun fits easily and securely into a Galco OWB I had for the Sig P6, and the IWB for the P6 (Frontline from 7.62 Precision) works fine as well. On the hunt for some gun specific leather for the 75 Compact, might try Wright's Leather Works.

Range: shot 100 rounds of Winchester w/b, 115 Grain FMJ and 100 rounds of Federal 115 grain FMJ, not a bobble, hiccup, ftf, fte, stovepipe, nothing but 100% functionality. Shot 15 rounds of Remmington 147 grain brass JHP and 15 rounds of Federal Premium 135 grain Hyrda-Shok JHP (fully loaded mags & 1 in the pipe), no issues with the PD ammo either.

The grips that came w/the gun are plastic (not an issue) and what I really like about them, is that there is a semi-thumb rest/shelf @ the top of the left grip panel where my right thumb sits when holding and shooting it. Not really obvious to look at but sure feel good in the hand. Recoil was managable and not an issue. Once I got a feel for the sights (10 rounds or so) it shot to point of aim. 1st shots were centered, but a little low, aimed a little higher and all was well. 

Truth told, I shoot all my guns pretty much the same as accuracy goes and the CZ 75 Compact was no exception, nice weapon for me (just typing my thoughts, impressions and thoughts), not saying it's the end-all, be-all, but this one just feels good and works well for me...


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad you like it... I wish I could tell you removing the slide stop lever gets easier.... but having a rubber/plastic mallet handy is a quick fix for popping that sucker out. Re-insering however, does get easier.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

thanks T&R, gettin' it back in was a little more of a struggle then gettin' it out. Worth the effort, though, it's a keeper for sure and you confirmed my thoughts that as this new gun gets broken in, the insertion (and hopefullly the removal) of the slide stop lever will get easier. Confirms that this is a well put together and tight as it could be handgun...Just spent several minutes inserting and removing the slide stop lever (maybe 1/2 a dozen times) and I can tell you that it's easier to do now than it was yesterday...thanks for the support...


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

ronin11:
I think they give you a little tool sort of like an allen wrench with Phelps head for grip removal on one end and a pointed end on the other. The pointed end fits into that little dimple on the end of the slide stop, at least they should have given you one. I hate to tell you this but it doesn't really get that much easier as there is a small spring in the frame that fits into a small detent on the end of the slide stop. I don't like using that little tool because if it slips out you could put a deep scratch on the gun or poke a nice little puncture wound in your hand. However, using the tool does make it easier. I've used it without any problems or wounds, but it does make me nervous. I happen to have a couple of nylon "chamber plugs" that are inserted into the chamber of an unloaded pistol with a small "handle" that protrudes out of the slide when it is closed. If you have one of these or something similar you can use it as a tool instead. The "handle" gives you enough leverage as you push the tapered end that fits into the chamber against the slide stop. It will come out pretty easily and you won't scratch the frame or receive a puncture wound. Other than that, CZ's are indeed outstanding guns!


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

desertman: thanks for the reply and I went through the CZ (black & gold - nice!) case it can in and did not see the item you are mentioning. In any event, the more often I pull the slide stop out and put it back in, the easier it's getting. Right now all I have to do is brace the pin against the workbench and push slightly and the slide stop pops out enough to remove it with 2 fingers...big progress from when I first tried it!. Insertion is now equally smoother and easier and as time goes on, it'll only get simpler. If this is my only minor hurdle, I'm a happy guy.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

ronin11:
You're lucky! Mine are still tight as hell, even on a used CZ 40 P that I have. Maybe CZ got enough complaints and used a weaker spring. That little tool should be in there, you can probably contact CZ in Kansas City and I'm sure they'll send you one if you want one. You should be happy, I have four CZ's they all worked straight out of the box and they both shoot and feel great in the hand. You might want to check out CZ Custom here in Arizona or Cajun Gun Works, I think they are in Louisiana, they sell some nice stuff for the full line of CZ pistols. I bought some nice wooden grips, stainless steel grip screws and stainless steel guide rods for all of my CZ's.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

After having put 300 rounds through my CZ-75B, and given the way the CZ-75 Compact fits my hand, and these type testimonies, I'm going to have to get one. These really are great pistols, especially for the money!


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Everyone talks about how good they fit in their hand, so I measured from the bottom of the triggerguard to the end of the grip frame. It measures 2 & 1/4" on the Compact. I then measured my Browinig hi Power, same length. So then I measured my Walther P5 and P5 Compact. The P5C was 2 & 1/4" and the P5 was just slightly longer. My Sig P6 was 2 & 1/4" and my HK P7M8, just slightly longer. All of the aforementioned pistols fit me just perfect and the one thing that most handgunners miss is the fit of the grip in their hand. a very overlooked (IMO) aspect of gun handling & shooting. If it fits my hand, I tend to like the gun, if not, it doesn't see much range or carry time. Just puttin' that out there...


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Back to the range this afternoon with the CZ 75 Compact and I might be overstating this, but...IMO...this might just be the perfect handgun (for me). Fits perfect in my hand, sights are dead on target, 14 + 1 capacity, all metal, ect. and in short: I just really like this pistol. My experience is that if I like the guns ergo's, pointability, accuracy and size, I'm going to shoot it as well as me abilities permit.

FYI: I've got a holster for a Sig P6 (or P225) and the CZ'er fits just fine in it.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Maybe I should try one of those and see if it fits without hitting my bone spur.... 
I'll have to see if one of the local ranges rents one.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

SD: almost everyone that puts one of these (and most, if not all CZ's) in their hands, marvel at just how good it fits and feels.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

ronin11 said:


> SD: almost everyone that puts one of these (and most, if not all CZ's) in their hands, marvel at just how good it fits and feels.


Sadly, the 84 felt perfect too - until this f'ing spur developed. I'm seriously thinking of learning to shoot it right-handed just to keep it around.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SailDesign said:


> Sadly, the 84 felt perfect too - until this f'ing spur developed. I'm seriously thinking of learning to shoot it right-handed just to keep it around.


Where is this spur located? Is it something that just the Beretta 84 aggravates? Sounds like it won't matter what pistol you put in your hand and assuredly the spur won't get any better w/o corrective surgery.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

denner said:


> Where is this spur located? Is it something that just the Beretta 84 aggravates? Sounds like it won't matter what pistol you put in your hand and assuredly the spur won't get any better w/o corrective surgery.


Just abut a half inch from the thumb's web. Perfect for being the first point of impact on the grips when the thing goes "bang!" On the Ruger, there is a little recess where the grip hasn't yet started and the frame is still skinny that it fits into quite nicely.

Surgery not happening... Being able to shoot the Beretta is just not that important to me. (read: I can now try other guns to see what works and the wife will approve...) Honestly, though, if I am stuck with a 22 until the End of Time, that's just how it goes. I can still shoot high-powered rifles I need to feel some kick.


----------



## flphotog (Sep 6, 2014)

I have a CZ full size and have been thinking about a compact. My full size is the BD and I love it, including the decocker.
I looked at a compact a couple days ago and while I have no issues carrying a 1911 cocked and locked the safety on the CZ at least the one I looked at is a bit on the loose side and could easily be switched off of safe inadvertently so if I do get a compact it will be one with the decocker.


----------

